# Looking for Trail Riding in Cuba...



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

We are going to Veradero in February and I have heard that there are some outfits for riding on the beach but they require a handler holding a lead rope (not so fun). I am looking for a place where they'll let me actually get out and explore a bit of Cuba for the day. Just a one day thing, maybe only a few hours. It's proved difficult to find any information online so I was hoping by some great luck someone on the horse forum had experience horseback riding in Cuba. 

(Cuba is so tiny I would also be willing to travel pretty much anywhere within it, given that we find the right place.)


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I went riding in Punta Cana last winter. Finding information on it was really hard as well. Most of the hotels have people who will stand around on the resort holding up books and you can sign up there, but it wasn't a by yourself thing. Which was a good thing, because my group was taken through an abandoned resort owned by the Dominican Mafia! What air line are you flying with? I flew with Sunwing and they had all sorts of things that you could sign up for through them.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Cuba is a different country than the Dominican Republic.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Cuba is a different country than the Dominican Republic.


Thanks bud!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Horse riding in Cuba - Tailor Made Experiences from Captivating Cuba ?
Cuba I Riding Adventure Cuba ?


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Horse riding in Cuba - Tailor Made Experiences from Captivating Cuba ?
> Cuba I Riding Adventure Cuba ?


 
Wow, thanks for the links!

LOL I'd love to go to the Dominican Republic one day as well, just not on my itinerary yet.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You're welcome  Hope they're helpful


----------

